# What did you do to fill the time when the website was down?



## Freebird (May 17, 2008)

How did everyone keep from going stir-crazy while the site was off line?


----------



## Njaco (May 17, 2008)

I actually went to several other warbird sites that I had signed onto long ago. Not much happening. My son is on a military site so I joined there also. Not as fast paced and satisfying as here.

oh, and I have a cupboard full of homemade oatmeal cookies. By the pounds!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 17, 2008)

I realigned my 401K and bought stock - an oil company, and I'm not kidding!


----------



## Micdrow (May 17, 2008)

I actually started researching the North Africa campaign in detail and started creating a excel list of all the squadrons that I could find that dealt with North Africa in one way or another. Luftwaffe, US, British and Italian airforces. Its far from done and still trying to verify stuff but here is the list so far. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Soren (May 17, 2008)

Went hunting three days in a row...


----------



## comiso90 (May 17, 2008)

Soren said:


> Went hunting three days in a row...



For what?


I did some research into social marketing on the internet and Web 2.0. Especially del.icio.us. del.icio.us is VERY powerful and widely used. If your not using it, or something like it, you probably will be soon.


I'm also preparing my house to rent -- a ton of work!

.


----------



## Heinz (May 18, 2008)

Did some cleaning and bits and pieces.

Joined an aero museum as a volunteer.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 18, 2008)

I pounded my head on the desk repeatedly until the site was restored. Man I'm glad it's back.


----------



## Freebird (May 18, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> I pounded my head on the desk repeatedly until the site was restored. Man I'm glad it's back.



Yeah after 4 days that must be some bump on your head....

Thor, I started a new thread "WWII Aircraft/Military museums" to include all of the museum threads with links a location map - I included yours from Stinson Fredricksburg


----------



## DOUGRD (May 18, 2008)

I'm lucky it happened now because I was busy moving from one residence to another and really didn't have time to spend on the computer.


----------



## rochie (May 18, 2008)

was mega busy at work most of the time


----------



## Wildcat (May 18, 2008)

Micdrow said:


> I actually started researching the North Africa campaign in detail and started creating a excel list of all the squadrons that I could find that dealt with North Africa in one way or another. Luftwaffe, US, British and Italian airforces. Its far from done and still trying to verify stuff but here is the list so far. Any help would be appreciated.



Here's a list of RAAF squadrons Paul. HTH.

No.1 Air Ambulance Unit - DH 86, Bristol Bombay
3 sqn - Gladiator, Hurricane,P-40's
450 sqn - P-40's
451 sqn - Hurricane, Spitfire
454 sqn - Baltimore
458 sqn - Wellington
459 sqn - Hudson, Ventura, baltimore
462 sqn - Halifax


----------



## Lucky13 (May 18, 2008)

Pimping business....


----------



## Graeme (May 18, 2008)

Painted my pergola.


----------



## Konigstiger205 (May 18, 2008)

To be honest I was really scared when I saw for the first time that the site is down...until it was up I was busy with my job so I had something to do...


----------



## lesofprimus (May 18, 2008)

I ended up playing more IL-2 than I usually do.... Spent some more time with the kids, and watched a few more episodes of Monty Pythons TV show...


----------



## Micdrow (May 18, 2008)

Wildcat said:


> Here's a list of RAAF squadrons Paul. HTH.
> 
> No.1 Air Ambulance Unit - DH 86, Bristol Bombay
> 3 sqn - Gladiator, Hurricane,P-40's
> ...



Awsome Wildcat. Many Thanks


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 18, 2008)

Spent a lot of time working on some college stuff.


----------



## pbfoot (May 18, 2008)

started and almost finished sorting out my pics by type of aircraft rather then date


----------



## Erich (May 18, 2008)

cycling in northern California in 105F heat almost having a stroke ...........sheer stupidity, ah but the pics should be grand, will post them up later


----------



## wilbur1 (May 18, 2008)

You really dont want to know...lol


----------



## parsifal (May 18, 2008)

well, at least you guys didnt think there was something wrong with your internet, and take your computer repairman only to be told there was nothing wrong.....


----------



## evangilder (May 18, 2008)

Got some edits from the T-34 shoot done, and my article for the Atlantic Flyer on the Shafter show. I am still backlogged with 2 articles to write and 1,500 more photos to go through from yesterday!


----------



## Marcel (May 18, 2008)

I friend of mine bought a computer, shipped with FSX. He didn't want it, so I got it and I played it a lot the last few days  Furthermore, I finally finished the administration program I'm writing for a Flight school.


----------



## Henk (May 18, 2008)

Worked, went out with friends and started to worry about my paycheck not being my own since woman are so expensive.


----------



## wilbur1 (May 18, 2008)

So just an average day eh?


----------



## Njaco (May 18, 2008)

Stared at this for 4 days.


----------



## wilbur1 (May 18, 2008)

lol so did i


----------



## Soren (May 18, 2008)

comiso90 said:


> For what?
> .



Deer. The males are fighting for territory from now until some time in July.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 18, 2008)

And in what state is it legal to hunt deer in during the month of May???


----------



## Soren (May 18, 2008)

It's in Denmark Les 

It's buck hunting season here


----------



## ccheese (May 18, 2008)

My first thought was that it had been shut down, either by design or by a hacker hell bent on revenge for Adler banning him. After the second day, I was convinced, so I started doing things with my maples, geraniums and cactus. I actually designed a misting system, for my greenhouse, and a plumber friend of mine came over today, took some measurements and is going to make some suggestions and give me a price.

I have a load a names, addresses, email addresses and phone numbers in 
saved PM's. I got them out of there over the last two days.

In words of one syllable... I missed it !

Charles


----------



## Clave (May 18, 2008)

The site was down?


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (May 18, 2008)

a lot of sex and playing Battlefield 2


----------



## Cota1992 (May 18, 2008)

Spent more time on the Railroad and other sites I visit and emailing and writing others more catching up, but there was a very large void where this site was.
It also brought to earth I don't have a swim buddy on this site in case something like this happens again, so I just kept checking back until it was up again.
Art


----------



## Velius (May 18, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Spent a lot of time working on some college stuff.



Me too- college algebra in particular..................my head REALLY hurts (probably not as much as Thorlifter though  )


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 19, 2008)

worked on the car and joined a forum for people who own e series falcons like me.


----------



## Elvis (May 19, 2008)

Screwming Eagle,

Am I to assume you're referring to a Ford Falcon?
What year? I always thought those were nice cars.

Me? Caught a tan (we just had a little heat wave) and I took trip.



Elvis


----------



## hurricanemk2 (May 19, 2008)

What did I do while the forum was down , well I actually did some work . Boring I know but at least the boss is happy , don't suppose he'll be so happy now .


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 19, 2008)

Elvis said:


> Screwming Eagle,
> 
> Am I to assume you're referring to a Ford Falcon?
> What year? I always thought those were nice cars.
> ...



Yep sure are. I own 2 a 1990 and 1991 EA facons one being a wagon and one being a sedan. They are aussie falcons so you may not of have heard of them before


----------



## A4K (May 19, 2008)

Worked, worked, worked, and I think, yeah, thats right, worked too... Alot of projects starting up at the moment.

I was worried too that it was 'game over' for the forum... would be sad to lose contact with ya's all.


----------



## Heinz (May 19, 2008)

Evan great to see you back


----------



## Njaco (May 19, 2008)

Clave, you owe me a monitor!


----------



## A4K (May 23, 2008)

Thanks Alex!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 23, 2008)

Five days of Wild Turkey hunting. Didn't get a bird but had a blast calling in 8-10 different Gobblers. Learned a lot about Turkey hunting this trip. Saw and heard more birds in this 5 day period that I have in the previous 13 years of hunting them combined. Only bad part is now I have to wait a whole year before I can do it again;(


----------



## Elvis (May 23, 2008)

Screaming Eagle said:


> Yep sure are. I own 2 a 1990 and 1991 EA facons one being a wagon and one being a sedan. They are aussie falcons so you may not of have heard of them before


You know, it wasn't until I read the year's on your cars that I noticed you were in Oz.
Sorry about that. Yeah, I've heard of 'em, but I was referring to the American cars of the early 60's.
I always thought the Aussie E49 Chargers were very cool, too.
...and sorry for the typo on your name. Honest mistake that I didn't catch in the proof read.
They still make Mini Moke's down your way?



Elvis


----------



## Heinz (May 24, 2008)

Check 'Holden Torana A9X' and also Ford Falcon GTHO Elvis, they are two examples of some awesome Aussie muscle cars


----------



## Elvis (May 24, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up, Heinz.
The Holden's are being shipped to the States and being rebadged as the current "GTO", under the Pontiac brand.
(nice P-40, btw)

Speaking of Holden, I found an interesting article on the E49 Valiant Charger yersterday ( Chrysler in Australia: Valiant Charger and others, 1970 through the end )

Towards the end, it included this passage...

"_Did the Holden Commodore really beat the Chysler Valiant E49 Charger?

Some have said the E49 Charger's long-standing record as the fastest Australian production car across the 1/4 mile by the Holden Special Vehicles GTS-R (Commodore, 5.7 Litre, stroked version of Holden's Aussie 5.0 litre), which was clocked at 14.3 seconds (the figures for the E49 usually quoted are 14.4 seconds; a dubious-accuracy 14.1 figure can be beaten by the "Blueprint" GTS-R which can do 14 flat).

Gary Bridger set us straight:

The June 1997 issue of Australia's Motor magazine did a comparison between Australia's greatest muscle cars from 1971 on, including the GTS-R and E49. Despite being the only six in the group, the 25 year old Valiant Charger E49 was still the fastest and marginally quicker than the GTS-R to 100 kph and through the quarter. The figures used for the E49 were based on 1972 road tests, 0-100 kph 6.1 seconds and 14.4 seconds for the quarter. The GTS-R was quoted as 0-100 kph 6.2 seconds and 14.45 for the quarter.

To add salt into GM and Ford's wounds, stock standard E49s on modern rubber have quite easily broken the 14 second barrier for the quarter. Jim Little has done a 13.8 quarter in his and another of our club cars won a production prize at a major drag meeting with a 13.9 quarter. A previous owner took my E49 to a sprint meeting and was doing 14.1 quarters on old wide oval tires, limiting the car to 5000 rpm (redline 6500) and in a howling headwind! A Ferrari owner who couldn't match those times was absolutely horrified when he discovered that the Charger had a Valiant 6 under the bonnet! An unmodified standard production Valiant 6 at that._"

That Charger must've been some kinda ride.

OK, if you guys wanna chat some more about this, we should take it to the "_PM ZONE_", so others can get this thread back on-subject.




Elvis


----------



## Matt308 (May 24, 2008)

And not to prevent a this thread from continuing in its eternal glory, but my first motorcycle Kawasaki 440LTD could do the 1/4 in just over 14 secs. A 440cc motorcycle. I love cars, but you guys are too hung up on stats to read the tea leaves.


----------



## Matt308 (May 24, 2008)

...and now back to our regularly scheduled program.


----------



## Elvis (May 25, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> And not to prevent a this thread from continuing in its eternal glory, but my first motorcycle Kawasaki 440LTD could do the 1/4 in just over 14 secs. A 440cc motorcycle. I love cars, but you guys are too hung up on stats to read the tea leaves.


Gotcha beat.
When I was in high school, a friend bought a new '79 Yamaha RD400.
It'd do high 13's without even breaking a sweat.

...NOW, back to our regularly scheduled programming.





Elvis


----------

